# Yahoo- Salix Presents Highly Statistically Significant Results from the Phase III Pivotal Study of Rifaximin for the ... (Business Wire via Yahoo! Fin



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

COPENHAGEN----Salix Pharmaceuticals, Ltd. today announced the presentation of new data from multiple analyses of its Phase III pivotal clinical trial evaluating the efficacy, safety and tolerability of rifaximin - a non-absorbed , gut selective antibiotic - in adult patients with hepatic encephalopathy .View the full article


----------

